
Apple Reports Third Quarter Results - orrsella
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2014/07/22Apple-Reports-Third-Quarter-Results.html
======
untog
The iPad clearly isn't going away, but it isn't taking over computing in the
way everyone predicted either. If the rumours of Apple making a larger iPhone
come true that could hurt iPad sales even more.

Aside from anything else that makes me ponder the wisdom of Microsoft's
tablet-heavy focus on Windows 8.

~~~
IBM
The iPad is going to incrementally get better and more capable (in terms of
specs and software) at a much faster rate than PCs will. Some OEMs have left
the PC business and others are under-investing in it given the trend in the PC
market. Even Intel has delayed Broadwell which is likely a result of trying to
control CapEx (they certainly cancelled a new factory recently because of it).
I think in the fullness of time the iPad will gain at the expense of PCs,
they're just much more pleasurable and approachable for most people (and I can
imagine a scenario where an iPad would dock with a typical monitor and
keyboard setup and be powerful enough to handle most "heavier" computing tasks
for people).

Tim Cook mentioned that in emerging markets iPads grow much faster and that's
likely because it is their main computer.

Also I don't think Apple is too worried about a larger iPhone cannibalizing
iPads. A larger iPhone would likely sell for $750 (for 5.5 inches) which is
much more than most people spend on an iPad and likely carries higher margins.

~~~
codeulike
_I can imagine a scenario where an iPad would dock with a typical monitor and
keyboard setup and be powerful enough to handle most "heavier" computing tasks
for people_

So then the question is - why have a separate OS for tablets as compared to
laptops? The current reason is not so much to do with the UI but more to do
with management of limited resources. OS's like iOS and Android are very
aggressive about preserving memory and processor cycles as a way of squeezing
extra life out of batteries.

On phones that different-OS resource advantage will probably continue. But on
tablets, its less clear. As the intel chips get better at low power, a tablet
running a 'full fat' operating system becomes more feasible.

This is what the Surface Pro 3 shows, whatever you think of it as a device:
You _can_ run a full OS on a powerful processor in a fairly thin, fairly light
tablet. Not the thinnest, and not the lightest, but still it raises the
question: Why do tablets need a different OS?

Microsoft are tackling that question now, I think Apple will ultimately need
to tackle it as well.

~~~
eevilspock
_" The current reason is not so much to do with the UI"_

It has a great deal to do with UI.

~~~
codeulike
I disagree. Layering a new UI on top of an existing OS is a lot of work, but
ultimately thats all it is - another layer. What iOS and Android do that is
fundamentally different to OSX and other desktop OSs is not so much to do with
the UI, its to do with quickly killing or hibernating any process that isn't
being used right at that time.

When you learn to write an app for iOS or Android, the first thing you learn
is that your app needs to be ready to freeze and save state at a moments
notice, and then re-hydrate itself later, also at a moments notice. This is
the fundamental difference in the OS, not the touchscreen and widgets.

~~~
anextio
This app-nap functionality is available in OS X too so long as the app
implements the correct APIs, which many do. This was introduced in 10.8 as
part of their performance effort I believe.

This is seen in OS X when an app window appears greyed out with a progress
spinner in the center. The app may start out in this state if the machine was
hibernated, or it may go into this state if it is open but it fits certain
criteria, like all its windows being occluded by others. When this happens,
the process is killed.

------
plg
Ironic that the spreadsheet linked to on the Apple Press Info page
([https://www.apple.com/pr/pdf/q3fy14datasum.pdf](https://www.apple.com/pr/pdf/q3fy14datasum.pdf))
is a pdf created not by iWork/Numbers but by ...

...

Excel

doh!

~~~
jedberg
Not really. Even Apple will tell you that Excel is the best software to do
serious spreadsheet work on a Mac. Numbers is for consumer oriented / home
budget applications.

------
kostyk
wow, it's improvement from last year. This engine just keeps running.

------
cmollis
Why is apple's tax rate lower than mine?

~~~
Someone1234
They off-shore most of their money (e.g. Ireland) to evade tax. It is legal
but scummy.

~~~
forrestthewoods
You mean tax avoidance. Tax evasion is illegal. What Apple does is, as you
said, legal.

~~~
prawn
It's the vibe of the thing, your Honour (to borrow The Castle's way of
assessing this sort of thing).

------
jph
TLDR: "heavily below expectations" \-- Telegraph

Live blog commentary:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/10983304/Apple-r...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/10983304/Apple-
results-Q3-live.html)

~~~
encoderer
That's not at all true. They beat earnings. It's the forward looking guidance
that looks concerning, but it's a faux number because Apple has talked a lot
about their product pipeline but the forward guidance doesn't include any new
products.

~~~
DannyBee
It was definitely below street expectations for revenue, and number of units
sold. Tim even admits this on the call:"iPad sales met our expectations," Cook
says, "but we realise they didn't meet many of yours."

So they beat EPS, but they were below estimates on shipping both iphones and
ipads. It's only because they increased margins that they beat EPS.

